# Hoggin??!! What the f*@k!



## mickyj (Nov 5, 2007)

I can't believe some guys!!!!!!! &*%@

Hogging refers to the practice of groups of men who target overweight or obese women, typically for sexual encounters. Unlike fat fetishists, men who participate in hogging are not necessarily sexually attracted to obese women's bodies; they aim to take advantage of a female's stereotypical low self esteem or to provide comedy to themselves and their friends by engaging in sexual activities with women who are overweight. In fraternities, hogging refers to a game which is won by the pledge who returns to the fraternity house with the "fattest female who can be found".[1]

The girl or woman genuinely thinks the guy really likes her, but it is just one big joke to entertain his pals, and in some cases they may even be lurking in the background making derogatory comments, with a camera in hand.
I'm totally disgusted! I can't believe that some people can be so cruel!

I now understand why it is so hard to approach big beautiful women, and why they can be so distrustful, and dismissive of genuine guys like myself.[/U][/U]

I found this on You Tube. There were others which seem to have been deleted. Which I am glad of as I felt very sorry for the girl who was filmed by jocks, while they made derogatory comments.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GbEiSd9XHdY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_VQ2tG3Zxs4

Wikipedia also yielded some info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hogging


I just can't understand how people could be so insensitive!!!!!


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 5, 2007)

Was talking to a friend who enjoys the larger women the other day. He commented on how we larger women often have a build in dstrust of men and he found that tough to overcome. I said well speaking fro my own experience as a young woman who had guys dance with 5 dollar bills behind their backs at school dances, had guys ask me out that were jocks as a big joke in front of others and men generally not noticing me I found it difficult to let my guard down and beleive that a man really wanted the whole package. As I got older and hit the bar scene with my friends there was the incident awhere I was accosted by five guys and thrown into a mens washroom and told to suck their dicks you fat C word. My friend Jerry took them out into the parking lot and beat the entire lot of them up then came in and apologized to me saying"I never until this moment thought of you as a woman, you were just my buddy Ruth" You can see having been faced with experiences such as this and many more why I personally would have had a concern with any guy that approached me out of the blue. TOok me a long time to beleive that there were sincere guys and to trust enough to engage and date.
Lots of patience and take your time with the ladies giving them a chance to see you are sincere and do want to get to know them and sincerely beleive in their beauty. WHen they see that you will have an appreciative date(s) on your hands.
Ruth


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 5, 2007)

Mickey - this is old news around here, sadly. Just one more reason for women to be wary and careful.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm going out thinnin' this weekend if anyone wants to join in and see how many skinny girls we can get in the sack. Those guys don't know what they're doing. I can like totally get 3 times as many girls in my bed when I am out thinnin'


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, of course you can get three times as many in your bed. They fit better - like sardines.

Of course, why you'd want cold fish in your bed is beyond me.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 5, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm going out thinnin' this weekend if anyone wants to join in and see how many skinny girls we can get in the sack. Those guys don't know what they're doing. I can like totally get 3 times as many girls in my bed when I am out thinnin'



Hahahaha, quite clever my friend, quite clever.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 5, 2007)

There's a great movie with Lilli Taylor and River Pheonix from years ago called "Dogfight" that covers this subject well. People have been horrible to eachother since the beginning of time and it is never going to change. 

Be wary as BBM said and Ruffie, I'm so sorry you had to experience it personally. Hooray for your friend.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Nov 5, 2007)

I think a lot of those men secretly like bigger women and just want look macho with their buddies. I would be wary too. just like as mention earlier it makes it difficult for us guys who are genuine. I wish there was a solution. I did see one time when I was downtown at a club these marines were poking fun at my friend, deciding who was going to be the wing man and dance with her so another buddie could get with her skinnier friend. It just so happened that their supervisor at the marine base was there and he was her friend. after seeing this he really made those guys pay for it and they havent been around us since. It really hurt my friend she was almost crying. So I think that people like this really regret doing things like that but it seems like justice isnt swift enough huh. I also look at it this way if those men dont like bigger women then thats just one more woman that could hang out with us that do like 'em


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 5, 2007)

The type of behavior exhibited by so called 'men' who go "hoggin" is just so sad, painful and just plain wrong on so many levels and to so many. Just one more reason I can see why so many bbw's feel the way they do about themselves and the world.


----------



## Tina (Nov 5, 2007)

Bleh. Old news and yet more proof that immature, brainless idiots and assholes abound.


----------



## Jane (Nov 5, 2007)

Mitchapalooza said:


> I think a lot of those men secretly like bigger women and just want look macho with their buddies.



Kinda like gay bashing.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 5, 2007)

Tina said:


> Bleh. Old news and yet more proof that immature, brainless idiots and assholes abound.


yeah old stuff. this has been posted here. and has been posted twice last week at fullfiggas


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 5, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm going out thinnin' this weekend if anyone wants to join in and see how many skinny girls we can get in the sack. Those guys don't know what they're doing. I can like totally get 3 times as many girls in my bed when I am out thinnin'



I have nothing against thin women, but that made me laugh my ass off. Clever! 
HAHAHHAHA!! "THINNIN' "


----------



## Aurora1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Believe it or not my ex-husband was the first guy to familiarize me with that term. In the beginning of our marriage I was actually thin so he didn't hesitate to share such wonderful info with me. Yeah, he was a winner! He was a mean person on a lot of different levels and that became very apparent as time went on. All I know is what comes around goes around and any person that can spread such cruelty towards others will most definitely have it come back to them in good time.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 6, 2007)

mickyj said:


> I can't believe some guys!!!!!!! &*%@
> 
> Hogging refers to the practice of groups of men who target overweight or obese women, typically for sexual encounters. Unlike fat fetishists, men who participate in hogging are not necessarily sexually attracted to obese women's bodies; they aim to take advantage of a female's stereotypical low self esteem or to provide comedy to themselves and their friends by engaging in sexual activities with women who are overweight. In fraternities, hogging refers to a game which is won by the pledge who returns to the fraternity house with the "fattest female who can be found".[1]
> 
> ...





Ruffie said:


> Was talking to a friend who enjoys the larger women the other day. He commented on how we larger women often have a build in dstrust of men and he found that tough to overcome. I said well speaking fro my own experience as a young woman who had guys dance with 5 dollar bills behind their backs at school dances, had guys ask me out that were jocks as a big joke in front of others and men generally not noticing me I found it difficult to let my guard down and beleive that a man really wanted the whole package. As I got older and hit the bar scene with my friends there was the incident awhere I was accosted by five guys and thrown into a mens washroom and told to suck their dicks you fat C word. My friend Jerry took them out into the parking lot and beat the entire lot of them up then came in and apologized to me saying"I never until this moment thought of you as a woman, you were just my buddy Ruth"
> Ruth



I have never been attacked by a pack of men in this fashion (but have been accousted by a pack of women). Call it "Hogging" or dogfights of what the hell they think is cute at the time - I would not let them get far before they felt the wrath of .............. 

View attachment hogzillax.jpg


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

HAHA I have found away to find out Hoggers from FA's...... before getting busy you just ask the person if they dont mind you taking a picture of them loving your chub Face must be showing????? If they are all for it take it and you can assume they wont mind if you share it with their loved ones if anything goes wrong.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 6, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> HAHA I have found away to find out Hoggers from FA's...... before getting busy you just ask the person if they dont mind you taking a picture of them loving your chub Face must be showing????? If they are all for it take it and you can assume they wont mind if you share it with their loved ones if anything goes wrong.



but don't some of those guys do that anyway? like a hogging trophy or something?


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> but don't some of those guys do that anyway? like a hogging trophy or something?


Some may but if you were the one to take it the way you wanted it may defeat their purpose..... I dont know Most of it all about them thinking they are screwing you over for entertainment so why not try a different style they arent expecting


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, of course you can get three times as many in your bed. They fit better - like sardines.



bahaha

good one


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 6, 2007)

A group of guys did a little thing to me once at a rodeo beer garden that was probably similar. I was 19 and not yet fully aware of my strength. They sent "one in" and as I walked by with a tray of beer for my friends he touched me in a very inappropriate way in from of his "friends" and I couldn't do anything about it because my hands were full. I saw them all watching though. So I took the beers back to our table and then calmly walked over to the group. The guy who did it turned and looked at me and smiled and I smiled back and leaned in and very loudly "whispered" in his ear so everyone around could hear that he's lucky that I didn't kick his scrawny fucking cowboy ass and render him useless for future sperm donations. His friend's had gaping mouths by the time I left. 

Were they embarassed? Hell yes. Did I rock the fuck out by doing it? 
You're damn straight. That kind of stuff does not happen to me anymore because I don't really look like someone you can fuck with very easily anymore

:bow:


----------



## Suze (Nov 6, 2007)

from my experience...it's pretty easy to seperate the genuine guys from the assholes.


----------



## Suze (Nov 6, 2007)

^

Warning Signs
*Is it a bunch of dudes laughing behind him when he approaches you?
*Does the guy look a bit out of your league? (like brad pitt out of league)
*Is he really young???
*Is he laughing constantly when he talks to you/behaves rather nervous?
*Is he reallllly drunk?

----->"thanks, but no thanks!"


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 6, 2007)

susieQ said:


> ^
> 
> Warning Signs
> 
> ...



What are you trying to say about FAs anyway? 

We can be uberhotties too .. ! or wait .. what are you trying to say about BBW .. they can't get hot men? I've done confused myself.


----------



## Suze (Nov 6, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> What are you trying to say about FAs anyway?
> 
> We can be uberhotties too .. ! or wait .. what are you trying to say about BBW .. they can't get hot men? I've done confused myself.



Off cource FA/BBW can be uberhotties!!

What I’m trying to say is... I just know that certain guy’s wont like my appearance just by the way THEY look. (off cource there are exeptions)


Ahh...How can I say this without sounding like a jerk:doh:


----------



## k1009 (Nov 6, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Off cource FA/BBW can be uberhotties!!
> 
> What Im trying to say is... I just know that certain guys wont like my appearance just by the way THEY look. (off cource there are exeptions)
> 
> ...



I don't think there is a way. I rate myself as being nice looking, not super hot regardless of my weight. If a really hot guy approached me out of the blue I'd be suspicious. Maybe his intentions are nice, but chances are he wants an easy blowjob or to humiliate me.

Maybe I'm too much of a cynic? Good advice for men in areas where most bars double as brothels. If she's too hot for you, you'll pay for it, in every sense of the word.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 6, 2007)

Note to self.

Stop being so hot. 

I always knew this would be my downfall.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 6, 2007)

susieQ said:


> ^
> 
> Warning Signs
> *Is it a bunch of dudes laughing behind him when he approaches you?
> ...



JayWestCoast is OBVIOUSLY a hogger, then. Damn you, Jay!


----------



## Jes (Nov 6, 2007)

k1009 said:


> I don't think there is a way. I rate myself as being nice looking, not super hot regardless of my weight. If a really hot guy approached me out of the blue I'd be suspicious. Maybe his intentions are nice, but chances are he wants an easy blowjob or to humiliate me.
> 
> Maybe I'm too much of a cynic? Good advice for men in areas where most bars double as brothels. If she's too hot for you, you'll pay for it, in every sense of the word.



it's ok to be honest. i'm sure it doesn't sound nice but i think so too and i'm sure a lot of us do. no point in pretending we don't or feeling very guilty about it. i definitely believe in the league theory. a lot of people are out of mine, and i'm out of a few peoples' too, most likely.


----------



## Suze (Nov 6, 2007)

k1009 said:


> I don't think there is a way. I rate myself as being nice looking, not super hot regardless of my weight. If a really hot guy approached me out of the blue I'd be suspicious. Maybe his intentions are nice, but chances are he wants an easy blowjob or to humiliate me.
> 
> Maybe I'm too much of a cynic? Good advice for men in areas where most bars double as brothels. If she's too hot for you, you'll pay for it, in every sense of the word.



that's what i was trying to say. thanks for clearing that up


----------



## mickyj (Nov 6, 2007)

susieQ said:


> ^
> 
> Warning Signs
> *Is it a bunch of dudes laughing behind him when he approaches you?
> ...



What do you mean by does a guy look out of your league?

I would by most media standards considered to be good looking, and at 6"2' I'm taller than average, with broad shoulders. Yes, most people may wonder what I would be doing with a BBW/SSBBW, but the answer is simple; I generally think that large voluptuous women are more attractive than their skinny counterparts. And truth be told, some of the women are very distrustful, and do think I'm out of their league, which is partly why I'm single. BBWs/SSBBWs simply don't give me the time of day, and the irony is that I really do find them hot! If only they knew


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 6, 2007)

mickyj said:


> What do you mean by does a guy look out of your league?
> 
> I would by most media standards considered to be good looking, and at 6"2' I'm taller than average, with broad shoulders. Yes, most people may wonder what I would be doing with a BBW/SSBBW, but the answer is simple; I generally think that large voluptuous women are more attractive than their skinny counterparts. And truth be told, some of the women are very distrustful, and do think I'm out of their league, which is partly why I'm single. BBWs/SSBBWs simply don't give me the time of day, and the irony is that I really do find them hot! If only they knew



Huh? Are you shy? Is that the problem? I have a hard time believing that a woman you are interested in -- and have expressed said interest, clearly -- would consider herself out of your league. Seriously, that's just insulting, for you to assume that a woman wouldn't date you because she thinks you're too hot for her. I'm going to assume that I just misunderstood the intent behind what you've said.

I bloody damn well know that Orlando Bloom is an entire planetary system out of my league, but if he strolled into my line of vision (and Oh, please, dressed as Legolas), and expressed any kind of interest in me at all, I'd be dry humping his leg before he could finish his sentence. 

Just sayin'. Maybe you need to reevaluate why you're not being given the time of day. Maybe you're just a shy, shy hottie, and the ladies that you are interested in haven't picked up any kind of signal.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2007)

The only HOGS (Pigs) I see on those videos are the men that participate in HOGGING..... Disgusting!

If those men were indeed the only choices I would have, I will prefer to stay alone!​


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 6, 2007)

That's fine, ladies, you can just send all the hotties my way.  

Seriously - I've seen enough attractive FAs (and dated enough) to know some are superhot. I've never suspected a guy's intentions just because he's too attractive. 

I'm gorgeous - I have no problem believing there are gorgeous men out there smart enough to recognize that.


----------



## mickyj (Nov 7, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Huh? Are you shy? Is that the problem? I have a hard time believing that a woman you are interested in -- and have expressed said interest, clearly -- would consider herself out of your league. Seriously, that's just insulting, for you to assume that a woman wouldn't date you because she thinks you're too hot for her. I'm going to assume that I just misunderstood the intent behind what you've said.
> 
> I bloody damn well know that Orlando Bloom is an entire planetary system out of my league, but if he strolled into my line of vision (and Oh, please, dressed as Legolas), and expressed any kind of interest in me at all, I'd be dry humping his leg before he could finish his sentence.
> 
> Just sayin'. Maybe you need to reevaluate why you're not being given the time of day. Maybe you're just a shy, shy hottie, and the ladies that you are interested in haven't picked up any kind of signal.



Ok, well maybe just a little shy. But that's not to say that I don't make the approach. To be brutally honest I think part of the problem is that I'm black, and there is generally a negative stereotype of black people where I live, so they think I'm probably just trying to get my dick wet, but little do they know that this isn't the case, and that I'm well-educated, presentable, and good mannered, with a good job in investment and asset valuation.


----------



## Suze (Nov 7, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's fine, ladies, you can just send all the hotties my way.
> 
> Seriously - I've seen enough attractive FAs (and dated enough) to know some are superhot. I've never suspected a guy's intentions just because he's too attractive.
> 
> I'm gorgeous - I have no problem believing there are gorgeous men out there smart enough to recognize that.



Beauty comes in the eye of the beholder. What you see as attractive/superhot others may find "not that hot"...

And yay for confidence but I think its fear to at least a knowledge that some people may not find you attractive (not talking about you specifically)

At least I try to be a realist myself.


----------



## Ash (Nov 7, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Beauty comes in the eye of the beholder. What you see as attractive/superhot others may find "not that hot"...
> 
> And yay for confidence but I think its fear to at least a knowledge that some people may not find you attractive (not talking about you specifically)
> 
> At least I try to be a realist myself.



I don't think she's saying that EVERY guy finds her attractive. Just the smart ones. 

I'm kidding, of course. 

I think what she's saying is that there are guys of every league that like fat chicks. I completely agree with her on that, actually. While there are plenty of seriously hot guys that aren't interested in fat girls, there are at least a few out there that are. And I refuse to believe that the ones I've encountered are the only ones in the world.


----------



## Tina (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree that it's all subjective. My husband previously felt I was out of his league (which still amazes me and cracks me up), so that he wouldn't have approached me in that way here, had I not mentioned that I had a little sparkle (crush) for him. Then he emails me with, "Really?" Heh. Funny how things work. You just never know when it comes to "leagues." 


mickyj said:


> Ok, well maybe just a little shy. But that's not to say that I don't make the approach. To be brutally honest I think part of the problem is that I'm black, and there is generally a negative stereotype of black people where I live, so they think I'm probably just trying to get my dick wet, but little do they know that this isn't the case, and that I'm well-educated, presentable, and good mannered, with a good job in investment and asset valuation.



Yeah, isn't it lovely being summed up in one glance? Sorry to hear this is your experience, micky.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, Ash! That's exactly what I was saying.

Yes, I know there are the crazy few out there that AREN'T attracted to me.  I'm just saying I don't automatically assume they really aren't just because they would be considered "hot" even by tv/media standards.

Edited to Add: Actually, I dreamed I was dating Brad Pitt last night. How's that for my subconscious belief that hot men can be attracted to me? LOL


----------



## Suze (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok, this is my last rambling in this thread. Honest!

I dont know what to say, I just try to be as honest as I possible can. If that is making me unpopular, so be it. 
Im not considering myself ugly by any means. Im cute, confident an fat! 
I have never been with a true FA.(I dont want a guy that basically get turned on by my fat. I dont think that makes me a bad person and I think I should be welcomed her even if it isnt my preference, and at the same time be as respectful as I possible can towards others! Puh!)
Every guy I have been with was dating thin girls before they met me. or liked both. Thats what I prefer, a guy that loves a girl regardless of her size!
These have been normal/cute looking guys. Never superhotties and guess what? Im fine with that! I would feel very uncomfortable with a superfit/ supertanned/ supergoodlooking guy.. As I said beforethose types of guys are simply out of my league. Not saying they are better than me. They just prefer other type of girls.

Seriously I dont want to offend anyone. There is a bunch of good looking people on dims


----------



## moore2me (Nov 8, 2007)

I prefer to compare my preference in the opposite sex to looking at works of art. I enjoy a full range of artwork. I enjoy looking at a mulltitude of painting styles and painters. The italian rennaissance masterpieces are beautiful, but so are the cave paintings done hundreds of thousands of years ago, and the drawing & embroidery on animal hides left by the Sioux Indians, and the painted stone murals of the Egyptians and the Aztecs. I admire Jackson Pollack and Andy Warhol's modern art and really get hot over photography by Annie Leibowitz & Robert Maplethorpe. I adore Disney illustrations of animals like Bambi and find Les Toil's pin-up art equally sensational and beautiful. There is some modern art I cannot understand, especially the sculptures, I wouldn't buy the pieces myself - but I respect others right to enjoy it.

I think of men and women's body types and attributes as works of art as well. Nature is an artist too. Who can deny the beauty in a flower, a smile, the twinkle of an eye, the rich soulful sound of the voice of Paul Robeson or Judy Garland, or the spirit of the monks standing in front of the military police in Burma. So when I say Brad Pitt in *Troy* and a fat man are equally handsome - viva the variety in life! The same with women - the whole spectrum - from old (like me), to older (like my mom), to normal weight (like Opra today?), to fat (like me & a multitude of other women) - we all have our own version of beauty. If someone cannot see it - it is their problem - not mine.


----------



## mickyj (Nov 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> I agree that it's all subjective. My husband previously felt I was out of his league (which still amazes me and cracks me up), so that he wouldn't have approached me in that way here, had I not mentioned that I had a little sparkle (crush) for him. Then he emails me with, "Really?" Heh. Funny how things work. You just never know when it comes to "leagues."
> 
> 
> Yeah, isn't it lovely being summed up in one glance? Sorry to hear this is your experience, micky.



Tina,

Sometimes I view it as a blessing in disguise. Firstly, I will not treat or view people as they have done me. Secondly, when I do eventually meet someone, that person is likely to be more open minded.
It's a shame because I have a bright future ahead of me, the only thing I don't have is a big beautiful woman by my side. 
One day I'll meet the right BBW for me.


----------



## Tina (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, one day, and you never know when -- could be sooner than you think.  Sounds like you have a very good attitude about it, Micky. If nothing else, it sounds like your making a good life for yourself, and that's always a good thing whether you're with someone or not.


----------



## ksandru (Nov 11, 2007)

YOU ROCK!!!!!

Sometimes, direct confrontation is what these assholes need. Letting them see you cry or become upset gives them the power. Don't give them your power...it's all we got.


----------



## James (Nov 14, 2007)

I first heard of this nonsense at uni when it was explained to me by some other freshers who were basically making banter. At the time I said that I wouldnt do that, but simply because it was disrespectful...(a comment that was met with laughter)... I have to admit I didnt go further and state my preference towards large women... nor did I give them any shit for being assholes... In my defence I was 18 and in a new place, surrounded by new people... I didnt feel bold enough to start making "speeches" back then...

I've never heard of it again since university. So I get the impression its something that takes place exclusively amongst groups of either immature boys or emotionally stunted men with low IQs (and probably high blood alcohol levels.) 



Tina said:


> I agree that it's all subjective. My husband previously felt I was out of his league (which still amazes me and cracks me up), so that he wouldn't have approached me in that way here, had I not mentioned that I had a little sparkle (crush) for him. Then he emails me with, "Really?" Heh. Funny how things work. You just never know when it comes to "leagues."



I *still *feel that way all the time when hanging out in town or whererever, with my American plus-size model friend. 

Dont get me wrong, I dont think I'm bad looking bloke but every now and again, I still think ... "damn! - she's so out of my league" when I pass a reflection... when strangers look at us and assume we're together I have to admit that puts a proud grin on my face...


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Nov 14, 2007)

This is wisely said of you and definitely worth some thinking, I think, moore2me! Thanks.

And as for the hoggin': Disgusting is the word!

/ CuslonGodibb



moore2me said:


> [---]I think of men and women's body types and attributes as works of art as well. Nature is an artist too. Who can deny the beauty in a flower, a smile, the twinkle of an eye, the rich soulful sound of the voice of Paul Robeson or Judy Garland, or the spirit of the monks standing in front of the military police in Burma. So when I say Brad Pitt in *Troy* and a fat man are equally handsome - viva the variety in life! The same with women - the whole spectrum - from old (like me), to older (like my mom), to normal weight (like Opra today?), to fat (like me & a multitude of other women) - we all have our own version of beauty. If someone cannot see it - it is their problem - not mine.


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 15, 2007)

I had a chick in a bar come up to me once and try to start hitting on me, it wasnt hard to spot how fake she was anyway, not to mention the people she was with snickering off in the distance. I was so drunk I probably didnt notice what she was saying...


----------



## Friday (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, it's not just the younguns that play this disgusting game nor is it a new phenomena. One of the few things my very unmissed ex-Bil did that I ever respected him for was to refuse to become involved in such a game when he was working heavy equipment out of town with a bunch of other guys he knew. This was at least 15 years ago and the men were all in their late 30's, early 40's. The BiL was flabbergasted that they could/would do something like this.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 16, 2007)

Lets face it. It's 100% dumbass territory. It's just a "I really like big women, but the other frat guys would make fun of me, so lets just make up this game" game.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 23, 2007)

Friday said:


> Unfortunately, it's not just the younguns that play this disgusting game nor is it a new phenomena. One of the few things my very unmissed ex-Bil did that I ever respected him for was to refuse to become involved in such a game when he was working heavy equipment out of town with a bunch of other guys he knew. This was at least 15 years ago and the men were all in their late 30's, early 40's. The BiL was flabbergasted that they could/would do something like this.


*
Some people should not be let out of the house without a GOOD Momma with a stiff belt to whoop their arses!.:doh:.....LOL but I guess some people never were taught manners from a parent that had manners....*


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2007)

James said:


> I *still *feel that way all the time when hanging out in town or whererever, with my American plus-size model friend.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I dont think I'm bad looking bloke but every now and again, I still think ... "damn! - she's so out of my league" when I pass a reflection... when strangers look at us and assume we're together I have to admit that puts a proud grin on my face...



Silly boy, you are adorable! And you and Sasha make a beautiful pair.


----------



## Friday (Nov 24, 2007)

How timely. A couple of 20-something GI's (I live in an Army town) tried hoggin' my friend C and I last night at the bar she owns. She laughed in the talky one's face. He wasn't very happy. I hope I run into the little peckerwood again soon. I'd like to point out to him that we wouldn't have been at all interested even if he and his friend weren't so arrogantly stupid as to stand outside smoking and discussing 'picking up a fat chick' before they walked in the door. Apparently they thought all the other smoking patrons were deaf? Or maybe they just assume fat chicks can't have protective friends? The little twit was lucky my husband had left.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 25, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Lets face it. It's 100% dumbass territory. It's just a "I really like big women, but the other frat guys would make fun of me, so lets just make up this game" game.



That's probably true, Jay!


----------



## ToniTails (Nov 25, 2007)

what a-holes!

look- it isn't a fat or ugly thing- men of this kind demean thin women that they find beautiful as well- its a group of guys with low self esteem who know they aren't attractive to the women they find attractive and figure a fat girl will settle-

i've been out with guys that are brad pitty goreous as well as guys some might not find attractive- the common denominator to these dudes is that i liked them in some way

since i don't like cocky guys as more than pals, i've never run across this problem-

i have had geuine FAs who were surprised they didn't have to convince me that they really found my body beautiful- i would get a little annoyed because they would do little reminders constantly-

reading this thread has educated me as to why some men feel it is a neccessity, so i'll bite my lip, smile and say- "thank you, darlin'" with a little more enthusiasm and understanding


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Nov 25, 2007)

Dog Fight is one of my favorite movies, despite the story line, it was an eye opening story line, I had no idea, back then .... my how far I've come - reality can be a bitch!

Lynne


----------

